# Remove printed logo



## Dhwanit (May 26, 2018)

How to remove logo from tshirt....without affecting tshirt


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

How was it applied?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Get a new shirt. T-shirts are cheap and removing decoration is expensive.


----------



## Dhwanit (May 26, 2018)

I know....but Which I want in t-shirt its not in market.....thats why i want to remove 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## yaqngie (Jul 1, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Texsource-Spot-Remover-Gun-Complete/dp/B01NA0FR5N

We use that when we need to fix a small mistake. But we only use it for fresh ink and not older or cured ink.


----------

